# Very PT Uber Driver has a Tax Question



## zdaddy (Oct 6, 2020)

Ok I got laid off from my full time job in March, I am collecting unemployment, I work 2 times a week at a restaurant and uber maybe 2 0r 3 times a MONTH and yes I claim ALL income on my unemployment, they just deduct from my weekly. I fugure my earnings from Uber will amount to 1000k for the year...do I need to report this income when I do my taxes?


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

I am no tax pro, but my gut answer is YES.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yes


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

zdaddy said:


> Ok I got laid off from my full time job in March, I am collecting unemployment, I work 2 times a week at a restaurant and uber maybe 2 0r 3 times a MONTH and yes I claim ALL income on my unemployment, they just deduct from my weekly. I fugure my earnings from Uber will amount to 1000k for the year...do I need to report this income when I do my taxes?


You made a million dollars while collecting unemployment too?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

zdaddy said:


> Ok I got laid off from my full time job in March, I am collecting unemployment, I work 2 times a week at a restaurant and uber maybe 2 0r 3 times a MONTH and yes I claim ALL income on my unemployment, they just deduct from my weekly. I fugure my earnings from Uber will amount to 1000k for the year...do I need to report this income when I do my taxes?


OK assuming you mean you made $1000 you will not get a 1099 from Uber and there will be no record of you making the money from Uber. It will be up to you if you want to be a responsible tax paying citizen or not at that point!

If you plan to write off the mileage you drove for Uber you will need to report the income. The IRS will not buy you drove around and never made any money. If you claim far more miles that would be realistic for someone who made $1000 you will again run the risk of a audit.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

IRS requires you to report all income, period. Even your UI will be taxed. Heck, I have tax free bonds and that even shows up on the IRS form, but isn't taxed.

Keep something from the IRS and it will boomerang on you in a nasty, painful way. 🔥


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

zdaddy said:


> Ok I got laid off from my full time job in March, I am collecting unemployment, I work 2 times a week at a restaurant and uber maybe 2 0r 3 times a MONTH and yes I claim ALL income on my unemployment, they just deduct from my weekly. I fugure my earnings from Uber will amount to 1000k for the year...do I need to report this income when I do my taxes?


Yes but don't forget about your expenses. Are you reporting your gross or net uber income for unemployment purposes?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> IRS requires you to report all income, period. Even your UI will be taxed. Heck, I have tax free bonds and that even shows up on the IRS form, but isn't taxed.
> 
> Keep something from the IRS and it will boomerang on you in a nasty, painful way. &#128293;


if you reported it to unemployment your state knows about uber, so will the IRS. $1000. isn't much minus expenses it shouldn't cost any more than $10. in tax.


----------

